# SILLY SILLY: and Waaayyyy OFF TOPIC...but



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

My husband shaved off his mustache...but here's the kicker: It's been 30 years!!

Our children (21 and 19): Have never seen him without it
Our Niece and Nephews: Have never seen him without it
His Co Workers: Have never seen him without it (He's been there 25 years)
The Dentist, PCP, Clerks, Bank Teller, Grocery boy, Newspaper Carrier, our Neighbors, My Boss, Many of our Friends: You guessed it: Have never seen him without it

His Mom and my parents *barely remember* him without it and...I've never really KISSED him without it. It was sort of peach fuzz when we were in high school (but it was there). *If I'm not on the boards later; you'll know why...though I NEVER KISS AND TELL...lol.  *


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

So do we get before-and-after pictures?


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

He won't let me take one...*yet*.
Susan: I posted a response to your Mother Teresa post...go to the thread and read it.


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

Take one when he is sleeping


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

sjc said:


> He won't let me take one...*yet*.
> Susan: I posted a response to your Mother Teresa post...go to the thread and read it.


I read it.... thank you for posting that, it soothes the feelings of injustice that I felt on her behalf.

And I agree with Cheerio that you should take one when he's sleeping... or just take one of something else that he <ahem> has to hold up for a better picture, or some such subterfuge.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

lol. I thought of the sleeping pic. But the nutbag sleeps with his arm (weird) draped over his face...sort of like what one does (lol) *when they don't want a picture taken of them*...bent; elbow up, block the face. I will get one...one way or another. I'll tell him no piture...no cook; the way to get anything out of him is to deny his stomach.


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

Never did like to get kissed and teeth brushed at the same time.

Way to Go!


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Dori:  lol. You always make my day.


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

My dad did the same thing. I asked him why? his answer - his wife got braces..

Sylvia


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

sjc said:


> He won't let me take one...*yet*.
> Susan: I posted a response to your Mother Teresa post...go to the thread and read it.


This is a situation that the camera phone comes in handy. Just walk by and 'click'


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

What made him shave it after all that time??


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

My husband did the same thing years ago when he was watching the girls while I was at a club meeting. He told his MOTHER that he was going to shave it off, but didn't tell me. I'd never seen him without it, and it was a shock. I told him it was a bit like losing a favorite dog. He didn't quite get the comparison. (For you Stephanie Plum readers, you'll understand this: He gave me a mental eyeroll.  LOL)  Anyway, it took me awhile to adjust to the missing mustache.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Congratulations to him on shaving the mustache off.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Everyone has bugged him for years.  I told him it was getting gray. My kids said you can grow it back in a darn day given your five o'clock shadow; just let us see it.  My sister said she'd get all her junk out of our basement (hmmmm). I think the final straw was I told him he was a big old baby, time for a change.  Just satisfy everyone, you can always grow it back...shut everyone up. It might make you look younger.  I think he was curious himself...his upper lip hadn't seen the light of day since he was a kid. 

Everyone loves it but my daughter.  She said he's not Daddy without it.  It wasn't anything but a regular mustache...not long, not handlebar...just plain regular, trim, neat.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Good thing he did it NOW and not at the end of the summer.  That would have looked funny....  a tanned face and then the pale upper lip.


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

Changes are good sometime. But I have noticed with 2 of my uncles that had mustaches for as long as I can remember then they shaved them, You always kind of see them with the 'stache. 

When I look at my uncles now I still see them in my head as the mustache being there, even though one of my uncles shaved his like 5years ago. 

It just becomes a part of them and it is odd to see it gone.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

lol.  At the rate we are going:  It probably wouldn't be a problem...we need SUN!!!  It has rained for days on end.  Out of 25 days, it has rained all but four I think.  More for tomorrow and Saturday.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

LOL I remember my hubby shaved once I felt like there was a stranger in the house.


----------



## Aravis60 (Feb 18, 2009)

My dad has always grown a mustache, then shaved it off, grown a beard, then shaved it off. I guess I've become immune to the changes over the years, because the other day while we were boating on the river, someone made a comment about the grey in his beard. I thought to myself, "Dad has a beard?!?" Then I had to look at him, and sure enough, he does. Then I tried to remember how long he's had it. I honestly don't know. I guess I'm not very observant.


----------



## patrisha w. (Oct 28, 2008)

"A kiss without a mustache is like an egg without salt."  

patrisha


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

My ex shaved his off one time.  I didn't notice for two days.  In my defense, He would often let it grow for a couple of years and then shave it off.  After we divorced he moved south and got one of those big handlebar mustaches that look silly, IMO.  I have been known to bring out an old picture of him to show people that that is NOT what he looked like when I was married to him.  LOL.
deb


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

patrisha #150 said:


> "A kiss without a mustache is like an egg without salt."
> 
> patrisha


I probably will never salt another egg as long as I live.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Dori is on a roll today!  Sure that fall didn't rattle something  


BTW I agree, no more salt on my eggs


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Deb:  That was why you divorced him wasn't it?
Dori:  You're batting a thousand.  Most would say:  like peanut butter without jelly, like ketchup without mustard.  Egg without salt...I love you Dori.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

My DH had a mustache when I met him, but he kept his so short and small it was not noticeable.  It got grayer and grayer and you couldn't even see it, could hardly see it before either, so he finally shaved it off.  He only had it to look older


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

How funny! I have never seen my hubby without his 'stach. Even pics of him at 16 had it. The only picture of him without it, since reaching puberty, was from boot camp! Whenever I ask him to shave it so I can see what he looks like he says maybe someday...in other words it will never happen. 
He has lots of chest hair too. One night, I carried out a bottle of Nair, and I had a handful of lotion, and I walked over and kissed him while smearing the lotion all over his chest...he almost flipped out! He thought I had just Nair'd his chest! It was sooooo funny! Well, at least I thought it was, he wasn't all that amused.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I met my wife when we were both in high school (kinda neat to marry HS sweetheart).
Had a flat top (short hair cut) then, clean shaved.
After we got married, I grew a full beard and moustache.
The beard was normally about 3/8 inch.
Just didn't like shaving - no protest reasons.
And it was convenient.  Get up no shaving to do, no worries about hairstyle.

After 20-some years - never changing the beard at all, I shaved it all off.
My sons had never seen their father without a beard.
My co-workers same.
My church same.

I just didn't want it anymore and was willing to shave. Wear what thin hair I have longer now too.

So I understand. Too funny.

Just sayin....


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

geoffthomas: Awww...highschool sweethearts, how nice. Us too. We met at 16, he was my first date. We went to all four proms together (his Jr. and Sr. and my Jr. and Sr.) My brother had to chaperone our first 3 dates. Why he married me after that; I'll never know.

*Mustache note: * For his high school pic...I remember trying to darken his mustache with mascara so he would look older in the picture...Now he shaved it (probably) to look younger. 30 years is a long time. If he knew I just told the mascara story: he'd blast me...lol.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

geoffthomas said:


> I met my wife when we were both in high school (kinda neat to marry HS sweetheart).


How romantic!  That IS neat, to have done that and still be together now. Congratulations to both of you.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

sjc said:


> *Mustache note: * For his high school pic...I remember trying to darken his mustache with mascara so he would look older in the picture...


LOL! What a great story.


----------



## Vicki (Nov 9, 2008)

I had the same experience. I never saw my husband without a mustache. He had it went we met, managed to hang on to it when he had his nose fixed (one too many fights I think) and had it when he died. I can't even imagine what he would have looked like without it. It seems strange just thinking about it.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

I haven't had my full beard for all of the 39 years my DW and I have known each other, perahaps 33 of them. I had been shaving for a few years recently, (couple years ago) when my wife said to me,"You know, you really look better with your beard." So, I grew it back. When your wife tells you to cover up some of the ugly, you better listen!


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Intinst:


> When your wife tells you to cover up some of the ugly, you better listen!


Yeah, right...you probably look like our friend ElLector!!!


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

I know I haven't really been in on this thread from the beginning.  I don't know how I missed it because I have certainly learned something from it and LMAO at the posts.  Just so you ladies don't feel left out, one of the reasons I left my ex was because she wouldn't shave her mustache.  Or wax it either.  LMAOROF!


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Brendan Carroll said:


> I know I haven't really been in on this thread from the beginning. I don't know how I missed it because I have certainly learned something from it and LMAO at the posts.  Just so you ladies don't feel left, one of the reasons I left my ex was because she wouldn't shave her mustache.  Or wax it either. LMAOROF!


Good one!


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Brendan Carroll:  Maybe she was waiting for you to do it for her.  Haven't you seen the 40 year old virgin?  You just place the cloth over the area and say,"Honey, this won't hurt a bit" and rrriiiiiiip...it's easy...lol.


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

sjc said:


> Brendan Carroll: Maybe she was waiting for you to do it for her. Haven't you seen the 40 year old virgin? You just place the cloth over the area and say,"Honey, this won't hurt a bit" and rrriiiiiiip...it's easy...lol.


I had a good friend whose wife convinced him to get his rather brushy black eyebrows waxed before going to his son's wedding... well, TMALSS, he had these great big, puffy, blinding red strips just under his brows in every picture and he was his son's best man! LOL I said "Hey! What a rip off!" and he punched me.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Brendan Carroll said:


> I had a good friend whose wife convinced him to get his rather brushy black eyebrows waxed before going to his son's wedding...


<sigh> I think bushy black eyebrows are sexy....


Spoiler



on men, anyway


.


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

Brendan Carroll said:


> I know I haven't really been in on this thread from the beginning. I don't know how I missed it because I have certainly learned something from it and LMAO at the posts.  Just so you ladies don't feel left out, one of the reasons I left my ex was because she wouldn't shave her mustache.  Or wax it either. LMAOROF!


oh my!! ewwwww lol


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

Sugar said:


> oh my!! ewwwww lol


LOL eww is right!

Btw..what kind of doggie is in your avatar?? He is so cute!!!


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

koolmnbv said:


> LOL eww is right!
> 
> Btw..what kind of doggie is in your avatar?? He is so cute!!!


That is my best friend Barb's new puppy...he's a Shih-Tzu.

We were snapping some pics today, and I got one with him.He is such a cutie


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> <sigh> I think bushy black eyebrows are sexy....
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Oh,


Spoiler



darn


, I was going to hook you up with my ex.  I kind of like hair on men... especially myself. I just don't know why some men allow their hair to fall out or leave their heads and grow on their backs and such like. Doesn't make any sense to me. I must away ere break of day... JRRT


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

Sugar said:


> That is my best friend Barb's new puppy...he's a Shih-Tzu.
> 
> We were snapping some pics today, and I got one with him.He is such a cutie


My name is Barb (Barbara Ann actually) and my doggie is a shih-tzu too!!! SO cute and loveable!

Don't tell me your friends shih-tzu's name is Riley, thats my dogs name. That will be way to much coincidence LOL

Sorry for getting OT


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Brendan Carroll said:


> I just don't know why some men allow their hair to fall out or leave their heads and grow on their backs and such like.


I think men worry too much about that. Nothing wrong with losing hair. Nothing wrong with having it on backs (or chests or wherever). The only thing that's creepy is _comb-overs_.  Do they really think people can't tell?


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> I think men worry too much about that. Nothing wrong with losing hair. Nothing wrong with having it on backs (or chests or wherever). The only thing that's creepy is _comb-overs_.  Do they really think people can't tell?


They can tell?


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Brendan Carroll said:


> They can tell?


LOL!

OK, a really embarrassing story (and silly too, so it's not off-topic ) -- 
When I was about 19, I went out a few times with a guy who was in his early thirties. One time we were


Spoiler



making out


 (or whatever a suitable non-offensive term currently is), nothing X-rated just kid stuff, and I tried to run my fingers through his hair (full head of blond curls) and he sort of pushed me away... that happened a second time... and I said, kiddingly, "what's the matter, afraid I'll mess up your carefully pinned-on toupee?".... he laughed nervously and that was that... until the next day when I was talking to a mutual friend and she just happened to mention that he had gone bald in his twenties and had been wearing a toupee for years.... AAACK!! I had no idea... it had felt _normal_... I was sooo embarrassed!!


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

koolmnbv said:


> My name is Barb (Barbara Ann actually) and my doggie is a shih-tzu too!!! SO cute and loveable!
> 
> Don't tell me your friends shih-tzu's name is Riley, thats my dogs name. That will be way to much coincidence LOL
> 
> Sorry for getting OT


Wow cool 

Her puppy's name is Bailey 

He is such a good boy.


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

Brendan Carroll said:


> They can tell?


lol


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> LOL!
> 
> OK, a really embarrassing story (and silly too, so it's not off-topic ) --
> When I was about 19,


OK, here's one for you. I worked in a hospital when I was 19. I was helping a patient downstairs in the wheelchair so I get her chair and put her in it and get her slipper and put it on her foot and I can't find the other one. I look and look everywhere. I get down on my hands and knees and looking under the bed. She says "What are you looking for?" I say "Your other shoe." She says "Honey, I only have one leg." Aaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhgggggg!


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Brendan Carroll said:


> OK, here's one for you. I worked in a hospital when I was 19. I was helping a patient downstairs in the wheelchair so I get her chair and put her in it and get her slipper and put it on her foot and I can't find the other one. I look and look everywhere. I get down on my hands and knees and looking under the bed. She says "What are you looking for?" I say "Your other shoe." She says "Honey, I only have one leg." Aaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhgggggg!


YOU are SICK!!!!....  Wait .... did it REALLY happen?


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Brendan Carroll said:


> OK, here's one for you. I worked in a hospital when I was 19. I was helping a patient downstairs in the wheelchair so I get her chair and put her in it and get her slipper and put it on her foot and I can't find the other one. I look and look everywhere. I get down on my hands and knees and looking under the bed. She says "What are you looking for?" I say "Your other shoe." She says "Honey, I only have one leg." Aaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhgggggg!


Oh noooooo!


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Brendan Carroll said:


> Oh,
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


 I don't like hairy men... my hubby has a pretty smooth, chest! (although his tummy is a litlle bumpy  )


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Meredith Sinclair said:


> YOU are SICK!!!!....  Wait .... did it REALLY happen?


No, no, silly. She was sick. I just worked there!


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Meredith Sinclair said:


> I don't like hairy men... my hubby has a pretty smooth, chest! (although his tummy is a litlle bumpy  )


OK, so is his chest pretty or smooth? Is his tummy little or bumpy?


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Brendan Carroll said:


> OK, so is his chest pretty or smooth? Is his tummy little or bumpy?


Pretty & SMooth &


Spoiler



Sexxy


 Tummy is a little, uh... hhmmmm


Spoiler



Roundish!


   He's I am a GOOD cook...


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

"Roundish", lol!  I'm going to use that one....


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> "Roundish", lol! I'm going to use that one....


Uh, so you are NOT on his TEAM? Quick, answer before HE gets over here.... the one with the bald head and hairy back!


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Meredith Sinclair said:


> Uh, so you are NOT on his TEAM? Quick, answer before HE gets over here.... the one with the bald head and hairy back!


Too late, I'm here.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Brendan Carroll said:


> Too late, I'm here.


LOL! You two are what, fifty miles from each other, and you're accusing ME?


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> LOL! You two are what, fifty miles from each other, and you're accusing ME?


NOooooo remember OUR State is, 881 miles wide and tall and remember I am in New Orleans... Louisiana.... uh another state... right now.


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

Meredith Sinclair said:


> I don't like hairy men... my hubby has a pretty smooth, chest! (although his tummy is a litlle bumpy  )


hehehe BUT wasn't Brendan talking about HIS ex??


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Meredith Sinclair said:


> NOooooo remember OUR State is, 881 miles wide and tall and remember I am in New Orleans... Louisiana.... uh another state... right now.


Oh that's right, forgot you were on vacation. Sorry, it's late.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> Oh that's right, forgot you were on vacation. Sorry, it's late.


Well, not vacation, really, pickin' up my girlie, who is sleeping soundly next to me and my Pom is at my feet!  I LOVE being a Mommy! But had to leave my hubby... after only having him back for a week! I love his Fuzzy flat-top and his


Spoiler



Sexy


 VanDyke or whatever that beard thingy is called!


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Meredith Sinclair said:


> NOooooo remember OUR State is, 881 miles wide and tall and remember I am in New Orleans... Louisiana.... uh another state... right now.


Now, look here, Shuger, Louisiana is not another state. It's just eastern Texas so you're only a mere... 700 miles. A hop, skip and huge, long airborne spinning leap with the golden sword of the Cherubim over my head!!! Ooooh, sorry. I was hallucinating. Or was that wishful thinking? But you did read the book about the underworld rendezvous and the chopping block, didn't you?


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Brendan Carroll said:


> Now, look here, Shuger, Louisiana is not another state. It's just eastern Texas so you're only a mere... 700 miles. A hop, skip and huge, long airborne spinning leap with the golden sword of the Cherubim over my head!!! Ooooh, sorry. I was hallucinating. Or was that wishful thinking? But you did read the book about the underworld rendezvous and the chopping block, didn't you?


Hmmmm.... and how do we keep you OT Brendan?


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Meredith Sinclair said:


> Hmmmm.... and how do we keep you OT Brendan?


Merry, the topic is "silly", right? How could _Brendan_ ever be off-topic??


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> Merry, the topic is "silly", right? How could _Brendan_ ever be off-topic??


Yea, you are rigth Susan! He is SUh-ILLLLLLLLY! I am trying to get him to the Dallas/FW meet, It would be a BLAST!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Yikes, it's almost three a.m. I'd better be off.... <waving goodnight in the general direction of Texas and Eastern Texas Louisiana>


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> Yikes, it's almost three a.m. I'd better be off.... <waving goodnight in the general direction of Texas and Eastern Texas Louisiana>


Mee tooo. I will be Silly again tomorrow!


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

*waves* I am out as well


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

Brendan Carroll said:


> OK, here's one for you. I worked in a hospital when I was 19. I was helping a patient downstairs in the wheelchair so I get her chair and put her in it and get her slipper and put it on her foot and I can't find the other one. I look and look everywhere. I get down on my hands and knees and looking under the bed. She says "What are you looking for?" I say "Your other shoe." She says "Honey, I only have one leg." Aaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhgggggg!


O my Goodness! Thats extreme but funny. I don't know how I would have handles the awkward next few moments LOL


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

koolmnbv said:


> O my Goodness! Thats extreme but funny. I don't know how I would have handles the awkward next few moments LOL


I spent it like this:   and she spent it like this:    cause she was about fifty and I was about nineteen.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

ROTFLMAO!!!
The Toupee story and
The Shoe story

I once had a guy come into work wearing a toupee and I went in my boss's office and was laughing so hard tears were rolling down my cheeks.  I couldn't face the client and shoved my boss out the door to greet him.  I stayed in his office the whole time peeking out at my boss struggling not to laugh just nodding his head and hmm hmming his was throughout the client's visit.  After he came back in his office and we both collapsed laughing.  THE CLIENT'S TOUPEE WAS ON SIDEWAYS.  Seriously, Why bother?


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

We had a church member show up one Sunday after returning from his winter home in Palm Springs, CA. No one in my family had seen him since he had returned, and the first glimpse we caught of him was while he was serving as a deacon. We were all trying to figure out who the stranger was, and why he was a deacon when we didn't even know him. The more we scrutinized him, the more clues we got to his identity. Turned out he was a man who had lived in our town for all of his life, but he was wearing a toupee that, in all honestly, looked light it might have been a reject from the Teen Wolf movies. Normally, this man had a fairly short, slicked back haircut, and he always looked distinguished. It was a complete shock to figure out who he was. (The main clues were his John Deere green jacket, a ring that he always wore, and a lapel pin that he'd worn often.) It was all we could do, once we had passed the word to inquisitive people around us, not to break out in raucous laughter. 

The bottom line was that this guy always was well-dressed and nice enough looking, and we really couldn't understand why he had felt the need to alter his appearance so drastically. On the way out of church, one of the women in our congregation commented to the guy's wife about the new man that she was with. She just smiled and chuckled.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Cindy:  I don't know how you all did it.  I would have busted out laughing, even in church...would probably have gotten kicked out.

The work incident I had:  When my boss came back in his office, I thought for sure I'd be fired.  When he ever walked back in dying laughing I was so relieved not to mention, grateful.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Let me tell you, sjc, it was the best acting job any of us have ever done! Every time I see the guy, I think of Teen Wolf.


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

So funny about the shoe!!! Reminds me of when my dad went for an eye exam and the tech was looking in his eye and couldn't figure out why she couldn't see into the eye...till my dad told her it as a glass eye! He used to work for the studios (MGM, Disney, Fox...) and had a guy that makes prosthetics make him several, including one with a smiley face, which was much more shocking before they had contacts!


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

I might have been able to talk to him but every other word would probably have been hair.  Hair are you today?  etc. etc. etc.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Dori said:


> I might have been able to talk to him but every other word would probably have been hair. Hair are you today? etc. etc. etc.


I was in too much shock (and didn't trust myself to not completely lose it) to really say more than hello to him. This happened several years ago, and I'm still affected by it!


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Cindy; I don't think you ever get past something like that.  It is the first thing that comes to mind every time you see that person:  It's a trigger.


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

Dori said:


> I might have been able to talk to him but every other word would probably have been hair. Hair are you today? etc. etc. etc.


HAHA!! Drawing much more attention to the fact that you are concentrating on nothing except the hair.


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> Yikes, it's almost three a.m. I'd better be off.... <waving goodnight in the general direction of Texas and Eastern Texas Louisiana>


Good Morning Susan. Just wanted to let you know how much I enjoyed our little back and forth the other day and say Hey! Don't worry about it. We'll just talk on these generally OT threads that are open for anything. Thanks for the comments. Brendan


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

back to mustaches a sec...
DH is 10 years older than I. When we met, he was an active duty Marine. He had what I term his little Hitler mustache, (Anybody remember the tv show "Major Dad?" alot like that) Anyway, Fast forward to 8 years later, we've got 3 small kids, and are living in Japan, and DH decides to shave it off one morning. before going to work (to this day I don't know why) When he came home that night our DD would not hug or kiss him at all for a couple hours, she did not believe it was Daddy. (she was 4) 
Honestly I know why he grew it in the first place, he has one of those "baby faces" that never has grown much older looking. No one believes he is 48 now.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

BTackitt said:


> back to mustaches a sec...
> DH is 10 years older than I. When we met, he was an active duty Marine. He had what I term his little Hitler mustache, (Anybody remember the tv show "Major Dad?" alot like that) Anyway, Fast forward to 8 years later, we've got 3 small kids, and are living in Japan, and DH decides to shave it off one morning. before going to work (to this day I don't know why) When he came home that night our DD would not hug or kiss him at all for a couple hours, she did not believe it was Daddy. (she was 4)
> Honestly I know why he grew it in the first place, he has one of those "baby faces" that never has grown much older looking. No one believes he is 48 now.


Weeeeellll that's a good thing... you being seen with a YOUNGER man  is a good thing, no?


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

> No one believes he is 48 now.


Hey...watch it. Are you saying that is old?...lol.

Another mustache which has been _misplaced._ Bad, OK, I'll stop.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

no. 48 is not old. But it is funny when something happens and someone realizes that he is not my age (3 but actually 48. THEN we get all sorts of looks... I was 19 and he was 29 when we got married. You can actually watch them do this math in their heads sometimes, and then he gets these stares, like OMG YOU OLD DOG! You Cradle Robber!


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

My son's girl's parents are 12 years apart; she's older; and they are happy as clams.  Kudos.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Brendan Carroll said:


> Good Morning Susan. Just wanted to let you know how much I enjoyed our little back and forth the other day and say Hey! Don't worry about it. We'll just talk on these generally OT threads that are open for anything. Thanks for the comments. Brendan


It's not morning anymore but I just saw this, and wanted to say I thought it was a fun late-night party too.  I hope we didn't annoy the neighbors other posters too much.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

BTackitt said:


> he has one of those "baby faces" that never has grown much older looking. No one believes he is 48 now.


I'm 48, and wishing I had a "baby face"...


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

I am 24 and wish I had a baby face. When I was 16 I loved that everyone thought I was older, its not so fun now!


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> It's not morning anymore but I just saw this, and wanted to say I thought it was a fun late-night party too.  I hope we didn't annoy the neighbors other posters too much.


Yeah, me, too. Over sensitive... that's me. But hey, just so you know. I'll be out of town and away from the puter for three days!!! It'll probably kill some part of me not to be able to come here and chat with friendly people like you and Miss Miller and Miss Merry and the rest. Wish me luck, Brendan


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Brendan Carroll said:


> Yeah, me, too. Over sensitive... that's me. But hey, just so you know. I'll be out of town and away from the puter for three days!!! It'll probably kill some part of me not to be able to come here and chat with friendly people like you and Miss Miller and Miss Merry and the rest. Wish me luck, Brendan


Have a safe trip!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

koolmnbv said:


> I am 24 and wish I had a baby face. When I was 16 I loved that everyone thought I was older, its not so fun now!


When I was 17 I went back to Germany, and eventually needed a job. You had to be 18, though, to work legally. I figured that all 17-year-olds who want to pretend they're older say they're 18, and people do ask for proof... so I claimed I was 24... and nobody ever once questioned it. 

Now I wish people didn't believe quite so readily that I'm 48 <sigh>.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Now Susan, you don't look a day over 18.

I swear.


I do.


All the time.


Just sayin.......


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

> I am 24 and wish I had a baby face. When I was 16 I loved that everyone thought I was older, its not so fun now!


You probably still do and just don't think that you do. I still have a baby face...see


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

I always pictured you as cute.  Just not that cute.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

I get even better with age.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

Brendan Carroll said:


> OK, here's one for you. I worked in a hospital when I was 19. I was helping a patient downstairs in the wheelchair so I get her chair and put her in it and get her slipper and put it on her foot and I can't find the other one. I look and look everywhere. I get down on my hands and knees and looking under the bed. She says "What are you looking for?" I say "Your other shoe." She says "Honey, I only have one leg." Aaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhgggggg!


*Pheww!* I was so afraid he was going to quote her as


Spoiler



"while you're down there..."


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Ugggggghh...my mother used to make get me a "pixie" cut.  She'd say, "You'll be nice and cool for the summer."  Remember those?


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

is that like a buzz cut?


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

No...(my mother used to call the buzz cut a RahRah) My brother always got those. The pixie was more like a Bowl Cut...short with bangs but the sides were more tapered; unlike the bowl cut.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

geoffthomas said:


> Now Susan, you don't look a day over 18.
> 
> I swear.
> 
> ...


Just lyin', you mean...  but thanks.


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

sjc said:


> You probably still do and just don't think that you do. I still have a baby face...see


hahaha everytime I see that pic it cracks me up


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

sjc said:


> No...(my mother used to call the buzz cut a RahRah) My brother always got those. The pixie was more like a Bowl Cut...short with bangs but the sides were more tapered; unlike the bowl cut.


Is the bowl cut or pixie anything like the Dorothy Hamill? I just learned about that one yesterday lol


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Very similar with more tapered sides shorter if you can picture it.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Now watch it kids - I have shorter than a pixie cut but I don't have to worry about doing anything to my hair but finger dry it and plop my hat on it and not worry about hat hair


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Anju No. 469:  
Yeah, but I had super curly hair and my Mom made it so that Bozo the Clown looked better than me


----------



## bookfiend (Feb 22, 2009)

When I was 3 or 4, I got to go shopping with my mom and her best friend  (Girls day).  It was a big deal for me, cuz usually we only got to go (40mi away) for back to school shopping.  My twin Bro, stayed home with Dad.  While we were gone Dad shaved off his mustache.  When we got home my Bro, and "some strange man" greeted us at the door, I took a direct right, (instead of straight to them) and wouldn't go near the door.  I couldn't understand why my brother was with some stranger.  I don't remember them convincing me it was really my daddy, but I very vividly remember taking that right.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

One of my most embarrassing moments (I was a kid...so it was mortifying)
Every late November early December my mother would let my brother and I have a bunk school day to go for our yearly check up with the pediatrician.

We'd go to the city and make a day of it; doc's, lunch, holiday shopping...it was the early 70's. Long hair, bell bottoms, VW vans...etc. Saddled with bags, my mother said, "I'm hungry must be lunch time; go ask that blonde haired lady what time it is." I stroll to the woman on the sidewalk, tap her arm from behind and say, "Excuse me Miss, do you have the correct time?"
She whips around, *MY EYES BULGED OUT OF MY HEAD:* She, was a he, and had a mustache thicker than Tom Selleck's. I went back to my mother _sobbing_.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

But what time was it?


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

ROTFLMAO!!


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

Ok...continuuing off topic stories:
    A few years ago, my wife for some reason, really liked watching Murder She Wrote. I think it was relaxing and mindless after work or something like that. I, of course, complained when it was on to no end.
  One day, I come in and sit down and she is watching Angela Lansbury again. I'm reading the paper or something and kind of half watching and suddenly Angela Lansbury gets shot in the head and drops dead!!  I turned to my wife with a big smile and said "This is the best Murder She Wrote, EVER!!"
    Sadly, it turned out that it was some mystery movie, not the series. Still, it was a nice moment...


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Sort of like me watching jaws with DH and pretending like I love it still; like it is the first time that I'm seeing it.


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Chad Winters (#102) said:


> *Pheww!* I was so afraid he was going to quote her as
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


That would have been the end of my career as what they used to call aide or orderly, but really... it might have been less embarrassing. I see other people have experienced such suffering as well. Always good to know I'm in good company.


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

Chad Winters (#102) said:


> I turned to my wife with a big smile and said "This is the best Murder She Wrote, EVER!!"
> Sadly, it turned out that it was some mystery movie, not the series. Still, it was a nice moment...


lol too funny


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Sugar said:


> lol too funny


Wierd. I used to watch it just to get a ear full of that New England/Maine type accent. I love accents as you already know. I really like the one from Maine almost as much as the Southern Magnolia. Besides my significant other absolutely detested the show and I would get some morbid satisfaction out of that as well when I was feeling crabby.


----------



## angelad (Jun 19, 2009)

Brendan Carroll said:


> Wierd. I used to watch it just to get a ear full of that New England/Maine type accent. I love accents as you already know. I really like the one from Maine almost as much as the Southern Magnolia. Besides my significant other absolutely detested the show and I would get some morbid satisfaction out of that as well when I was feeling crabby.


I always forget about Maine accent. Can't even remember what it sounds like right now.


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

angelad said:


> I always forget about Maine accent. Can't even remember what it sounds like right now.


I can hear it, but I can't write it yet. See, I don't care what the armchair critics say, when I read a character, I want to hear them and when I write them, I want the reader to hear them in their heads and since some of my characters... almost all of them have unique accents, I try to get a good ear for the accent and then spell them out phonetically as best I can. It's great fun and I hope my readers enjoy it, too. I have faeries, Irish, Scottish, English, Italian, French, Texan, Southern Magnolia. Great fun!


----------



## ethomson92 (Oct 13, 2016)

sjc said:


> My husband shaved off his mustache...but here's the kicker: It's been 30 years!!
> 
> Our children (21 and 19): Have never seen him without it
> Our Niece and Nephews: Have never seen him without it
> ...


Did he ever grow it back? And did/do you miss it?


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

How in the world did you find a 7-year old thread about moustaches??


----------



## Brownskins (Nov 18, 2011)

crebel said:


> How in the world did you find a 7-year old thread about moustaches??


Ha ha ha... 

This showed up in my unread posts and I was so confused...


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

i saw for the first time today. If mustaches can make such an interesting thread. How about mustaches and beard that I had my entire life...lol


----------



## ethomson92 (Oct 13, 2016)

crebel said:


> How in the world did you find a 7-year old thread about moustaches??


I'm thinking about growing one to impress a girl...one thing led to another (down the rabbit hole of the internet and whatnot) and I ended up here. sjc brought up that it impacts  and I was curious if she thought "A kiss without a mustache is like an egg without salt" or "A kiss without a tickle isn't worth a nickel"

No harm in asking, right?


----------

